# Harmon vs Denon



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Let me know what you think be tween The Harmon Kardon AVR-2600 and the Denon AVR-790?

This is going into my budget build HT room. I have some MA Audio inwall's but will gradually upgrade to some Klipsch speakers:bigsmile:, as long as I can keep them under the Radar (the:nono:WIFE). 


Thanks for the input.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would personally go with the Denon. If not reticent about B-Stock Models, Dakmart has some really nice deals on B-Stock Denon. Also H/K has a Store on Ebay for B-Stock H/K

I am quite fond of Logic 7 which is offered on many H/K Models, but am a really big fan of the Audyssey MultEQ
offered by the Denon.

If you are lucky enough to have a Dealer that has both on Display, perhaps you could hear them in action and decide which sounds best and which Remote Control you prefer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Appreciate the info I really like the Audyssey option the Denon offers. Whats B-stock? Also do you have to have an amp? Whats the purpose, I was looking at some Klipsch inwalls and there rated for 50watts, Is it more for floor standing speakers? 

Thanks


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

With Audyssey being used with the denon, I say go with Denon too.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a Harman and will gladly trade it for a Denon. I don't like the software at all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nickm said:


> Appreciate the info I really like the Audyssey option the Denon offers. Whats B-stock? Also do you have to have an amp? Whats the purpose, I was looking at some Klipsch inwalls and there rated for 50watts, Is it more for floor standing speakers?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
B-Stock are Factory Refurbished AVR's. Provided they are purchased at an Authorized Dealer, they still have a Manufacturers Warranty. 

There are cases where B-Stock are simply A-Stock (Brand New) Units that did not sell before the new Model was released, but most were Returned and and fixed by the Manufacturer.

I use dedicated Amplifiers due to how difficult the Speakers I use are for a AVR to drive. Electrostatic Speakers are truly some of the most difficult to drive Speakers on the market.

With Klipsch's you really will not have to worry about that as they are the polar opposite. Horn Loaded Speakers like Klipsch are the most efficient and easy to drive Speakers on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not used an HK AVR in years and am cannot say with absolute certainty that is the case.
I will say they look almost identical and probably work the same way as far as the Remote.
Hopefully a 745 Owner will chime in.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I went ahead and got the Sony STR-DA3400ES, which is a pretty good looking model. Has good reviews. I like the Faroudja DCDI Cinema Technology.


----------

